# Rennet shelf life???



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought some rennet last year with every intention of making cheese, but I never used it. I looked for it the other day and couldn't find it and figured I must have pitched it, so I ordered some more. Well lo & behold I found last years rennet in my frig. Is it still good? How long will my new rennet keep? If last years is still good, I am thinking it will take me a month of Sundays to use it up - meaning my new stuff will be REALLY OLD when I start using it. How long can I keep it and it be good?

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Rennet lasts about a year in the fridge, sometimes longer.

Sara


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Sara. I guess I can try it and if my cheese doesn't turn out I'll blame it on the rennet :rofl. and wait for the new stuff.

Anne


----------

